

What's new with iGoogle? - qhoxie
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/whats-new-with-igoogle.html

======
bockris
I hate it.

Mine switched when I was out to lunch so it was a shock to come back to a
totally different screen.

I really dislike the maximize,restore,minimize for the widgets. I have a
multi-tabbed browser for a reason.

The left navigation leaves lots of wasted space.

The new Gmail gadget doesn't offer the option to show 0 emails. I only use it
for new mail notification. I don't want the top message in my box to be
visible to anyone who comes by my desk.

Clicking on a stock in the Finance widget, doesn't bring up the normal Google
finance page.

I might have to find a new home page. :-(

~~~
bockris
replying to self:

They are getting tons of flack on their support group.

[http://groups.google.com/group/Google_Web_Search_Help-
Person...](http://groups.google.com/group/Google_Web_Search_Help-
Personalizing/topics)

I don't care how many focus groups it went through, it seems to be pretty well
despised.

------
icey
I _loathe_ the new layout. Now there is all sorts of wasted space so that they
could let their designers wank off with gradients.

It's a shame, because it was a very useful homepage. I'll be finding another
one now.

